# Need to vent



## Diesel_Bomber (Mar 17, 2013)

I have MS which causes extreme fatigue and even better is every joint in my body hurts like hell 24/7. So sleep is vital to functioning. My dear selfish spouse knew that I've gotten maybe 8 hours of sleep in the last 48 hours. Instead of sticking around to take care of my daughter when she wakes up from her nap, getting a case of bottled water was a higher priority. Like it couldn't of waited FFS. She makes herself #1 no matter what and I've had enough. I warned her before the first date that MS isn't easy and if she wanted nothing to do with it, not a problem. I get up with my daughter during the week so my dear sweet wifey can get an extra 30 mins of sleep, and I also help get my daughter dressed for the day.

This sh!t to me is da*n near abuse. I'm so sick of her selfish sh!t!!!!!!! Screw everybody, it's all about her.

If I had divorce papers right now I'd sign them.


----------

